# Looking for some info on my new chisels.



## DelMcM (Mar 11, 2015)

I recently decided to purchase a set of "real" chisels for myself. I have been using my faithful set of Stanly thru tangs for nearly 2 years of rough and fine work. It is pretty inconvenient to use the same chisels I smash on for detail work.

In my quest for a "full" set of socketed firmer chisels I ran across these.



















Supposedly they are all PS&W chisels. I have read that they were made by a respectable company from good steel. Unfortunatly that is the extent of my knowledge.

I dont really care if they are all from the same set or even vintage, I just want to know more about them and the company.

More specifically, when did PS&W change there logo and name to PEXTO on there chisels?

What does "Extra NO. 1" pertain to?

Are there any more sizes available im this style from PS&W?

Roughly how old are they? I have seen dates ranging from 1890 to 1960??

Would you consider these a firming, bench, or regular bevel edge chisel? Bevel edge firming???

Are they hard to come by? For the past few months I have only seen a handfull floating around on ebay and generally they are not cheep.

Thanks 
Del


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The company changed the logo in 1927.

Id call those bevel edge chisels and nice ones at that.

I don't have many other answers to the other questions but here's where I got most of the information:
http://www.sydnassloot.com/Brace/PSW.htm


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't answer much more, but they sure look nice. From what googling I did, the PS&W extra appear sought after even more than regular PS&W. The EXTRA could be marketing fluff, but in some cases for tool makers it really did refer to using higher quality components such as the steel. I'd try to get pictures of the other side to confirm there's not pitting and maybe get a pic with a ruler next to them, but they appear to have a lot of length left to them.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Sweet set


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are just pretty darn cool.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

That is a set of chisels for me to covet, and you to cherish. Awesome get! I've got a couple Stanley 720s which are similar to those, and I like to grab those first. Great paring chisels, and just have a stout feel to them. Much more than the modern stanley sweethearts I have, which I paid exponentially more money for. (They're nice too, but lack the old world heft)

You've even got what appears to be a full set!


----------



## DelMcM (Mar 11, 2015)

They are sitting on my dining room table right this moment! For the price I could not let them get away, I paid pretty close to what you would pay for an 8 piece set of the new Stanly SW chisels!

I dont mean to gloat but… I feel I got a good deal.

There are actually 11 in the set that I recieved. (Picture shows 10) Compared to others I have encountered these are in great shape. Some are pretty dull or skewed but a few hours of work on my stones will fix that.

I will get some pictures of them in the morning next to a ruler. They are fairly long and heavy, blade to shoulder length is around 5-6", and overall they are 12-13" long. They seem to be really robust for a bench chisel yes not quite a full fledged framing chisel.

They have minimal pitting, a few dings, and other than that the previous owners took care of there tools while actually using them! Just as I intend to do!

I suppose now I need to talk the wife into letting me buy a bunch of matching PS&W timber framing stuff…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Let me be the first to welcome you to the LJ tradition of telling you in the kindest way possible, YOU SUCK! Because you got a great deal if you paid that and we all want them. Seriously though enjoy them, and certainly do keep looking for the PS&W timber framers. If you find some extra send em my way.


----------



## upchuck (Nov 3, 2013)

P,S, & W.=Peck, Stow, and Wilcox. They're an American tool maker and have a reputation for high quality edge tools.
The P,S, & W. tools I have (draw knife & chisels) are some of my favorites. If the backs/faces are not pitted or bellied then I think that you got a good deal. In my opinion for quality of steel and for bang for the buck vintage chisels is the way to go.


----------



## DelMcM (Mar 11, 2015)

Without a doubt they have been cleaned up before, but they are pretty much perfect, NO PITTING just some discoloration and dings from normal use. None are bent, some are pretty dull but are serviceable.

Unfortunatley I will not be able to sharpen them for a few days due to a freak accident involving my right hand a, 3.5" slick, and a financial advisor…

Some pictures for you guys.























































Thanks for the warm welcome, I think I found my new favorite website.

Also while I was digging through some of my other tools I located a PEXTO curved draw knife. I will have to sharpen it allong with the chisels!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yup, those are pretty darn sweet.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

They are junk, send them to me! Ill " dispose" of them!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I sure would love to have them. Very nice.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

